# Help, wet poop and blood



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

This happened when my pup was small too. He cleared up after a round of Flagyl (metronidazole) but within a couple days the symptoms were back. I emailed the breeder and she recommended Tylan powder (I got it off Amazon). I gave him I think 1/2 tsp twice a day and it cleared him right up. After a couple weeks I weaned him off and we haven't had any problems since. Hope your little girl feels better soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taracherrie*

Taracherrie

*Contact the vet again right away*. Obviously something is still wrong!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there,
I would be very, very concerned about the possibility of your dog having picked up the parasite coccidia. It is a very, very common parasite the MANY young puppies get. I would have your vet prescribe a course of antibiotics RIGHT away, as so much watery stool with blood is going to quickly dehydrate a 9-week old pup. In fact, it is extremely dangerous for puppies to become dehydrated. If she is sleeping 20 hours a day, I would be very concerned.

I would say that this warrants emergency care.

Contact your breeder as well, ask them if there was an outbreak of coccidia amongst the littermates. Often the stress of a new home brings on coccidia.

Please don't delay.

I hope your baby feels better soon!

Kim


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sometimes it takes more than one round of antibiotics to get rid of coccidia or giardia. Get to the vet.. puppies dehydrate easily with diarrhea!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Over christmas of 09 my Rivet was very sick with bloody diarreah, it was so bad he even had blood clots coming out! We thought we were going to loose him. He had multiple vet visits in just a few days. He was tested for parasites, but was negative. The vet gave us meds anyway, which didn't clear it up. At the same time my husband was working at a dog food facility, you know one of those really bad ones that make the really cheap foods for places like dollar stores, Menards ect. He would come home after work, and the dogs would greet him as usual, and Rivet being Rivet did his normal licking, and licked his pants a couple times. Come to find out there were mycotoxins from the nasty dog food factory on his clothes, and that is what caused the whole problem. My husband quit the job a month later, and now Rivet is doing well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Has your puppy been given worming medicine? A trip back to the vet is in order, more antibiotics specifically to treat intestinal parasites, possibly coccidia or giardia is needed. I don't think you have a "sick" puppy, some of these intestinal parasites are common and just need to be treated so they will go away.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Within the first week of having Hank home we had the same thing happen. Nothing was actually found in his stool but after a round of antibiotics (which didn't work) then Flagyl (which did) and a bland diet of rice & boiled chicken, he was fine. This seems to be pretty common in puppies who's immune system isn't mature enough to fight all the things they are exposed to, not to mention the stress of a new home.


----------



## toby7 (Apr 9, 2011)

chicken and rice sorted out our new boy toby after a 175 mile ride home ,then 4 days later he had his first injection that knoked him for 6 ,he wouldnt eat any thing throwing up, blood in his poo just keeped giving him water and every 2 hrs trying to feed him it was 2 am till 8 pm then he had some rice and a little chicken ,it took 2 days before he was not being sick and had hard poos he had a reaction to his injection which scared the crap out off us as toby is our first dog now hes into every thing ,ring your vet they should put you right .


----------



## Menaka (Sep 20, 2020)

I have 6wk puppy has bloody poop.pls help. Just got few hours back. I called up breeder, they did not answer my call. Is there anything wrong with the puppy


----------



## Menaka (Sep 20, 2020)

it does look like 6wks. It looks much smaller


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Obviously SOMETHING is wrong- bloody poop isn't normal. Puppies are easily dehydrated, so a vet visit is in order.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Menaka said:


> I have 6wk puppy has bloody poop.pls help. Just got few hours back. I called up breeder, they did not answer my call. Is there anything wrong with the puppy


Please call the vet, this could be very serious.


----------

